# Oscillating spindle sander



## Ray D (Jan 1, 2022)

Finding myself needing (wanting) a spindle sander and wanted some advice from fellow woodworkers. Due to space restrictions I’ll probably end up with a bench top model. I’m partial to Jet or Grizzly but noticed a lot of inexpensive brands on the market. Anyone have any experience with these sanders? Thanks in advance.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2022)

I have a Delta that is about 10 years old. Works particularly well when sanding interior curves. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2022)

I have an older powermatic that works well, the jet is basicly the same.
Co.pact in size so it stores under my drill press easily.



Cast iron top.



Setting it on a workmate puts it at the right height, a little tall on the workbench.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2022)

Rikon also makes one that looks very similar, claims all metal gears which is what my old powermatic has. It's priced about the same. I think the new jet has plastic gears but I'm not sure about that, just thought I read that somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for the information Greg. Prices are all over the place with these things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 1, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have an older powermatic that works well, the jet is basicly the same.
> Co.pact in size so it stores under my drill press easily.
> View attachment 220214
> Cast iron top.
> ...


I like how you have yours. I don’t see those powermatics pop up for sale very often here…practically never. Missed out on a similar Grizzly model last week. I’d rather purchase a used quality machine than a new not so quality machine. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 1, 2022)

I’ve had this Grizzly for just a few months. So far so good. Nice sized table but it doesn’t tilt. Not a tool that gets used frequently so I’m OK with something half the price of a Jet. 









1/4 HP Benchtop Oscillating Sander at Grizzly.com


<h1>G0723 1/4 HP Benchtop Oscillating Sander</h1> <h2>A benchtop sander with plenty of included sanding drum options.</h2> <p>If you are looking for a benchtop oscillating spindle sander with a large circular cast-iron table, a variety of drum sizes, and a slower oscillating speed for perfect...




www.grizzly.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 1, 2022)

I have the same old Powermatic that Greg has. It has worked well for me the few times I've used it. Once I actually get time to do some woodworking, I'm sure I'll use it more.

Prior to me buying the Powermatic and also purchasing a belt/disc sander (which has since been upgraded to a larger belt/disc sander), I had looked at purchasing one of these Ridgid Belt/Spindle sanders. A lot of people have them and seem to like them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 1, 2022)

My only experience is with the old cast iron industrial units. That Powermatic version that Greg posted looks pretty nice for a home shop version. I'd be leery of the cheaper modern stuff, you can only cut so many corners before things start to suffer at an exponential rate. Pay a little more up front, be happier for a long time to come.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2022)

I have this one and use it quite often now for about 5 years. No complaints at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 1, 2022)

Sprung said:


> I have the same old Powermatic that Greg has. It has worked well for me the few times I've used it. Once I actually get time to do some woodworking, I'm sure I'll use it more.


My local woodworking buddy has the same Ridgid sander you mentioned. He’s been happy with it.


----------



## Ray D (Jan 1, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> I’ve had this Grizzly for just a few months. So far so good. Nice sized table but it doesn’t tilt. Not a tool that gets used frequently so I’m OK with something half the price of a Jet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t own any Grizzly products but I hear good things about them.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 1, 2022)

I use the cheaper Wen also. So far still spinning after 2 years. Its just a straight spindle not like @Wildthings

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 1, 2022)

Buddy just bought his wife the Wen straight spindle sander. I haven't used it but his wife likes it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2022)

FLQuacker said:


> I use the cheaper Wen also. So far still spinning after 2 years. Its just a straight spindle not like @Wildthings


With the belt and the straight spindles, I couldn't own without the belt option!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 2, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> With the belt and the straight spindles, I couldn't own without the belt option!



Yep..I have a seperate belt sander with a round disk.


----------



## ebill (Jan 2, 2022)

Ray D said:


> My local woodworking buddy has the same Ridgid sander you mentioned. He’s been happy with it.



- I have the Ridgid model you refer to: oscillating belt/spindle sander. I almost always use the belt but on a few occasions have used just the spindle sander. Its pretty easy to switch over. I have had mine for several years, no issues with it. 

- ebill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Joker9 (Jan 3, 2022)

ebill said:


> - I have the Ridgid model you refer to: oscillating belt/spindle sander. I almost always use the belt but on a few occasions have used just the spindle sander. Its pretty easy to switch over. I have had mine for several years, no issues with it.
> 
> - ebill


I too had a Ridgid and its a space saver, easy to switch over.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2022)

I have the Ridgid, it's been a great sander, no complaints at all. I've had it for probably 7-8 years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 3, 2022)

Tony said:


> I have the Ridgid, it's been a great sander, no complaints at all. I've had it for probably 7-8 years.


Lots of Ridgid sander fans I’ll have to give it another look. Thanks to all who have responded.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2022)

I use the ridgid as well. I like it cause the belts are common (4"x24") and cheap. Spindle sleeves are too, on line or at Home depot. I'm actually on my second one, wore out the gears on my first one, but I used it very hard. I liked the design and usefulness of it so much, I went out and bought another...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 4, 2022)

I have the Grizzly (G0538) and have no complaints. I don’t love it like I love some of my tools, but I’ve got no beef with it either. It’s mostly seen light use making wooden kitchen utensils and most recently this banana stand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 4, 2022)

Ray D said:


> Lots of Ridgid sander fans I’ll have to give it another look. Thanks to all who have responded.


I own the Ridgid and like it. Pretty popular with those in my club.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 17, 2022)

That ridgid is on sale for 30% off at direct tools outlet. It’s blemished, but priced right. I’m tempted to sell my rikon bench sander and grizzly spindle sander and buy this one (more for space savings than anything).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> That ridgid is on sale for 30% off at direct tools outlet. It’s blemished, but priced right. I’m tempted to sell my rikon bench sander and grizzly spindle sander and buy this one (more for space savings than anything).


You won't regret getting the Ridgid Andrew!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 17, 2022)

What is the table made of? Cast aluminum? Or plastic that looks like metal?


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> What is the table made of? Cast aluminum? Or plastic that looks like metal?


Mine is cast aluminum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 17, 2022)

Tony said:


> Mine is cast aluminum.


You talked me into it… couldn’t pass up that 30% off!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## RJBud1 (Mar 18, 2022)

Mine is a Wen, cast iron table. Typically a cheaper brand but it's done wonders for me

If using it on metal though make sure you clean out the wood dust from inside....you will also go through sanding sleeves like no other if using it on metal


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 21, 2022)

I got the ridgid sander in the mail today, and so far I am very impressed with the design. There are places to keep each spindle, spacer, washer, etc. why can’t all tools be designed like that?! The construction, especially the table, seems very solid too. Hopefully I can find a chance to use it soon and see how it performs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> I got the ridgid sander in the mail today, and so far I am very impressed with the design. There are places to keep each spindle, spacer, washer, etc. why can’t all tools be designed like that?! The construction, especially the table, seems very solid too. Hopefully I can find a chance to use it soon and see how it performs.


I've had mine probably 10 years, I just bought a new rubber drum last week because the sleeve won't fit anymore. I think you'll be pleased Andrew.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Cliff56 (Mar 30, 2022)

Also have the ridged sander mostly use belt no problems use it a lot


----------

